# Abu Garcia Mag Elite 6500 CT C3 in Florida Sunrise Color (rare)



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

I really like this reel but I'm moving to Daiwa reels. Nothing wrong with this reel AT ALL. I've only fished with it a few times and it has been meticulously maintained. Everything is stock and it comes with the original box and papers. Very good condition with just the slightest few nicks on the inside of the side plates. Right now it's spooled with 17 lb test Tritanium with a 50 lb shock leader. Feel free to ask any questions. See pictures to judge condition. I'd like $200 shipped but I may entertain trade offers for a couple of items. First, I may trade for a Daiwa silver saltist in either the 20 or 30 size, not the levelwind. Second, I need a muzzleloader. Either .50 caliber or .54 caliber. Anyone interested? Just for clarity: I'm willing to ship lower 48 only please. Also, it's perfectly legal to ship a muzzleloader to a home address without an FFL license. Thanks!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Is this reel Made in Sweden?


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes it is.


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Location? I'm near Rockingham, NC. Might have a muzzle loader to trade


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm up in Fleetwood near Boone.


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a knight mk85. Never used. Probably haven't shot 30 times. If Interested, would you be willing to meet halfway? Looks like we're about 3 hrs apart. Have mounts for scope installed but would be keeping scope.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Let me think on it just a little bit. Couple questions. Is it synthetic stock and blued finish on the barrel? Thanks.


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Wood stock with blued barrel. Hasn't been out of safe I know in 6yrs. Send me a number and I'll send pics via text messages


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Will do. Pm on the way.


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Will send pictures in a minute. Via my wife's phone.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

I sent reply text. Thanks. Trade pending.


----------

